# places to go in short drive from Dubai



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

Am looking to go for a drive this weekend but not too far as I have dinner reservations at 7.30.
Have been to Al Ain Wildlife park and the 'funfair' nearby and been to Oman a few times but any recommendations of good things to see/do for a daytime would be appreciated.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Have you tried Jebel Hafeet in Al Ain?
Jebel Hafeet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Abu Dhabi
RAK - visit the Mangroves
Sharjah - masses of museums
Lunch at Hatta Fort Hotel
-


----------

